# Best type of flooring in the bathroom



## jaynarie (Oct 10, 2008)

I recently purchased a new home and the vinyl in the bathroom is in very bad condition. The house is on a slab and has no subflooring- everything is directly on the concrete. So, what is the best type of flooring to install in my bathrooms? I believe the reason the vinyl is so bad is due to moisture getting under it.
TIA


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 10, 2008)

Ceramic tile is a good choice, sheet vinyl is also a good choice but moisture is a problem for all floor surfaces. There is no perfect solution to cover everyone's particular situation but I like tile on concrete floors.


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 11, 2008)

My idea of a best floor is ceramic tile with epoxy grout. It will last forever...


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 11, 2008)

Tile on concrete floors, and mabey with some radiant floor heat underneath. They make it in electric matts.

Just to keep you thinking. 
If it is a large area over 10 feet, cut a expansion line in the concrete, and put the grout joint there also. This way if it cracks, it is on the joint, and not breaking tiles.

Have fun.


----------

